# Sunset over the last port, and an angry Sun...



## StilLearning (Jan 8, 2020)

Hey, I'll put these up for folks to (hopefully) enjoy: You'll notice that one is very similar to the cover of the book in my sig line - that's because it's the upgrade to it. The book, which was never intended as a commercial project, simply a test bed /  hobby, has actually sold a little despite my utter lack of marketing and general neglect, so I'm updating the cover - the finished version should be brighter, perhaps a bit more like the filtered version.






​The second is also a bit of cover art for the project I'm creeping nearer to the end of ('Questions authors ask about... Space Disasters' is the clumsy working title) - it's a lot less far along but you can start to see the general plan.


----------



## tinkerdan (Jan 8, 2020)

Maybe it could be:
Space Disasters:
Everything you wanted to know!

But then I thought:
Space Disasters:
Everything you didn't want to know!

So I sampled the book.
It reminded me of the book of select ee cummings poems I have.
Well, maybe it was like haiku of story telling.
Anyway quite entertaining--so I put the paper edition in my shopping cart.

I'll put it on the coffee table when it gets here.


----------



## StilLearning (Jan 8, 2020)

Thank you Tinkerdan that's me made up for the day (especially as my day job has folded up just before christmas) , and I hope you enjoy it 

At the moment the plan is to have just 'Space Disasters' as the main title in bigger font, then come up with a sub title that works on the next line in smaller font without being unreadable.


----------



## StilLearning (Jan 17, 2020)

Just a quick update: The finished version of the 'Sunset' cover was this for the e-book:



 

This for the paperback version:




….and with title and blurb (although the actual cover is narrower than the whole picture, hence the offsetting):





I also fiddled with the image electronically to make a bit more room at the top for the author names, so I could have a bit more margin.

The angry sun / disasters in space cover picture has got to here:





Still needs a lot of work and is a bit of a rough and ready picture. I hope folk enjoy them!


----------



## tinkerdan (Jan 17, 2020)

Received the paper edition of this book the other day and read through it quickly.
I read a couple of them to my wife(one because it went well with a screen saver picture on our TV).
Put it on the coffee table.

Came in later to find it in my wife' hand with her face buried in it.
Tried to save her from it; but she wouldn't let go....


----------



## StilLearning (Jan 17, 2020)

We couldn't ask for higher praise than that!


----------



## StilLearning (Jan 18, 2020)

tinkerdan said:


> Received the paper edition of this book the other day and read through it quickly.
> I read a couple of them to my wife(one because it went well with a screen saver picture on our TV).
> Put it on the coffee table.
> 
> ...



By the way, if you guys like that flash fiction format I'd recommend this: Magpie Tales: Amazon.co.uk: Mr Neil Murton, Ms C A Webster: 9781500287849: Books

Its take on Arthurian legend (Arthur is a small girl) is especially good when read this way! OK, I'm off topic and will be quiet now.


----------

